# Stocking Idea for 55G



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

My tank's theme is purity, the setting is black as darkness and get purify by white stones and crystals

*Paradise threadfin fish as Polynemus paradiseus

What should I stock with? Vote or Comments are appreciated!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd put platinum angels, black angels and synodontis catfish. And if you are planning to put a big driftwood, I'd add a Rope fish


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I vote for Snow White Discus and Dragon King has them on sale 30% off


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Your dad has discus tank already, you want another discus tank? Angels are lower maintenance: will eat almost anything from pellets to flakes and can be kept at lower temps too around 78-80. The 3 occasions that I met you, you are streesed for time


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

angels and synodontis cats don't mix  

But I do agree with going with angels!


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Angels are lame. They have to be the most boring of all cichlids. If you're going to buy angels, then do it only to feed your awesome gulper catfish!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> angels and synodontis cats don't mix
> 
> But I do agree with going with angels!


hmm, I would think they're okay...One is top feeder and the other is bottom. water temp will be okay at 78 and he doesn't have woods so water won't be too acidic. Lots of peeps have them together, haven't heard any issue ??


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Holidays said:


> hmm, I would think they're okay...One is top feeder and the other is bottom. water temp will be okay at 78 and he doesn't have woods so water won't be too acidic. Lots of peeps have them together, haven't heard any issue ??


It entirely depends on the type of synos you're going with. There are plenty of soft water synodontis catfish, the most popular being the upsidedown cat. I can't imagine why anyone would choose synos over pictus. Pimelodus pictus are one of the very few true diurnal catfish. They're active and peaceful and pretty attractive to boot.

Gulper cats are awesome though, in every way.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Holidays said:


> hmm, I would think they're okay...One is top feeder and the other is bottom. water temp will be okay at 78 and he doesn't have woods so water won't be too acidic. Lots of peeps have them together, haven't heard any issue ??


I'm sure they'll be ok together. Just saying it seems kind of strange to me. Better off with cories or something.



Darkside said:


> It entirely depends on the type of synos you're going with. There are plenty of soft water synodontis catfish, the most popular being the upsidedown cat. I can't imagine why anyone would choose synos over pictus. Pimelodus pictus are one of the very few true diurnal catfish. They're active and peaceful and pretty attractive to boot.
> 
> Gulper cats are awesome though, in every way.


Gulper cats are cool too but I'd be afraid they will swallow up other fish. Charles had some for sale awhile ago. I wonder if he still has some?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I'm sure they'll be ok together. Just saying it seems kind of strange to me. Better off with cories or something.
> 
> Gulper cats are cool too but I'd be afraid they will swallow up other fish. Charles had some for sale awhile ago. I wonder if he still has some?


Gulper cats will need the entire tank anyway. You really can only trust them with other gulper cats.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Darkside said:


> Gulper cats will need the entire tank anyway. You really can only trust them with other gulper cats.


That's the problem, they'll get too big eventually. Even though they're pretty slow growers. I should keep one with my aro


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> That's the problem, they'll get too big eventually. Even though they're pretty slow growers. I should keep one with my aro


I don't know if you really want to put em with aro

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149591

"Gulpers will gobble gouramis, devour datnoids, bite bichirs, engulf eels, aspirate arowanas, chow down on catfish, peck at peacock bass, swallow silver dollars, and, well, you get the point"


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

^ 
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149591

"Gulpers WILL eat similar sized tankmates. Heck, they'll eat tankmates over twice their size given the opportunity"


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Holidays said:


> I don't know if you really want to put em with aro
> 
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149591
> 
> "Gulpers will gobble gouramis, devour datnoids, bite bichirs, engulf eels, aspirate arowanas, chow down on catfish, peck at peacock bass, swallow silver dollars, and, well, you get the point"


Ya I know lol I'm just kidding. I wouldn't risk anything like that with a very expensive fish.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I hate angel fish and sydno.. I just dont like their looks

As for the discus, I just brought one @ $25.. it's quite good 

As for the Gulper cat and Paradise Threadfin fish, they cost $200 a pop...


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I hate angel fish and sydno.. I just dont like their looks
> 
> As for the discus, I just brought one @ $25.. it's quite good
> 
> As for the Gulper cat and Paradise Threadfin fish, they cost $200 a pop...


Snow white discus FTW!! Those would be perfect for the theme imo


----------

